# Rattle me can?



## Pauliemon (Jul 17, 2017)

I decided to try a rattle can paint job. I usually powder coat it or have one of my painter buddies do the deed. This is my 36 Schwinn C model.



 


 
I'm going to have to redo the left side seat tube. It's a little off center, like me.


 

It turned out pretty nice so I figure I'm on a roll. Let's go for it!



Dang man I'm a pro!


 
DOH! I'm gonna put that pro status on hold. In retrospect, it's prefect.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2017)

looks super, they weren't perfect from the factory by any means.


----------



## catfish (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 18, 2017)

catfish said:


> Nice work.



I like it- gonna be nice... GOOD JOB!!!-----------Cowboy


----------



## Pauliemon (Jul 19, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> I like it- gonna be nice... GOOD JOB!!!-----------Cowboy



Thanks Cowboy. Wait until you see the 40 Autocycle I got from you. That's where the red monkey gas tank is going.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 19, 2017)

Pauliemon said:


> Thanks Cowboy. Wait until you see the 40 Autocycle I got from you. That's where the red monkey gas tank is going.



I can`t wait... I know it`s gonna be cool... Cowboy


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 19, 2017)

That monkey is a little shy.
Looks good, what are you masking your paint with in regards to the C model? Are you going to shoot clear over it?


----------



## Pauliemon (Jul 19, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> That monkey is a little shy.
> Looks good, what are you masking your paint with in regards to the C model? Are you going to shoot clear over it?



Masked it with a stencil kit I got off Ebay. The seller is oldstuff4yousheepdog, I've used a couple of his kits and they work well. Rust-oleum flat black and satin Hunt Club Green. I airbrushed the fade on the spears with satin Moss Green.


 
The people at Home Depot are pretty sure I'm a "Huffer".


----------



## Pauliemon (Jul 19, 2017)

Pauliemon said:


> Masked it with a stencil kit I got off Ebay. The seller is oldstuff4yousheepdog, I've used a couple of his kits and they work well. Rust-oleum flat black and satin Hunt Club Green. I airbrushed the fade on the spears with satin Moss Green.
> View attachment 646971
> The people at Home Depot are pretty sure I'm a "Huffer".



Yes I'm going to spray clear satin over it.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jul 19, 2017)

The stock fork is bent I mean really bent. Since its a 20" frame it has a tall head tube. Which means I can use a fork off a girly bike with a longer steer tube.


 
I'm going to use this fork off a 39 Hiawatha girls. The headlight is off a 1957 International Harvester tractor. Is it me or do any others out there have a hard time painting over patina?


----------

